# Need Help: Greatest/Favourite Classical Compositions of the Last 600 Years



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have decided to undertake a YouTube project that will snapshot very short excerpts of representative classical music from late medieval to present. I haven't settled on a clip length but no longer than the bare minimum to establish a sense of melody/harmony and style to show its transformation over the years. The goal of the project is something give to people who think Classical Music = The Four Seasons. And also, I think it will be cool. 

Here's where you can help by listing your favourite classical pieces, from any period. As many as you can or would like to. Doing so will guarantee some of your favourite pieces make it into the compilation. 

Please format list like this:

Year - Composer (last name) - Composition Title

1881 - Wagner - Parsifal

This is essential so I can easily combine the lists and process them chronologically in Excel (and also why I'm asking for a fresh list rather than going to lists previously created on the site but are not efficiently formatted). Have fun!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Also if the initiated want to link to a YouTube video and time stamp of the excerpt they most like, that would be amazing as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

Only 600?

.................


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

some guy said:


> Only 600?
> 
> .................


Oh hi, some guy!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

some guy said:


> Only 600?
> 
> .................


You may post your collection of greatest hits from 2000 BC - 1400 AD if you would like.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

There is already a (long) series of wiki pages for "Music in <insert date>" ... for example http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1874_in_music

It can tell you what was premiered in 1881 (and that Parsifal premiered the year after)


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds cool, but strenuous!
Here is the chronological order of the 10 most listened to works in my iTunes library

1808 - Beethoven - Choral Fantasy op 80
1895 - Mahler - Symphony 2
1898 - Scriabin - Sonata 2
1898 - Scriabin - Sonata 3
1903 - Scriabin - Sonata 4
1906 - Mahler - Symphony 6
1907 - Scriabin - Sonata 5
1915 - Rachmaninov - Vespers
1927 - Medtner - Piano Concerto 2
1931 - Ravel - Piano Concerto in G

Good luck with the project!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, one great work at least: Mahler 6.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a cool project, but I agree with some guy. Why not just go all the way and include things from the last 900 or so years? You're going to leave out two very important musical developments/styles if you don't (The Notre Dame School and the Ars Nova movement).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

A few random ones:

1570 - Tallis - Spem in alium

1894 - Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

1913 - Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Randomly:

1813 - Beethoven - Symphony #7

1983 - Feldman - Crippled Symmetry


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1943-1944 - Copland - Appalachian Spring


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

For the twentieth century...

1900 - Fauré - _Requiem_
1905 - Debussy - _La Mer_
1905 - Sibelius - _Violin Concerto_
1916 - Bloch - _Shelomo_
1934 - Hindemith - _Mathis der Maler_
1977 - Pärt - _Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten_
1991 - Messiaen - _Éclairs sur l'au-delà_


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

violadude said:


> Sounds like a cool project, but I agree with some guy. Why not just go all the way and include things from the last 900 or so years? You're going to leave out two very important musical developments/styles if you don't (The Notre Dame School and the Ars Nova movement).


Post it and I'll put it in. I don't know anything about that ****.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Circa 1180 - Hildegard Von Bingen - Canticles of Ecstasy 

Circa the sameish time as above - Leonin - Viderunt Omnes

Circa 1198 - Perotin - Viderunt Omnes

1365 - Machaut - Mass of Notre Dame

Between 1300-1375... - Machaut - Douce Dame Jolie

Between 1335-1397 - Landini - Cara Mie Donna

Circa 1430 - Dufay - Flos Florum

Second half of the 15th century - Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum

1504 - Josquin De Prez - Miserere Mei Deus

There's to get you started on the earlier periods.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

1826 -Schubert - Symphony in C major "Great"
1830- Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
1886- Saint-Saens - Symphony #3
1899- Debussy - Trois Nocturnes
1903- Ravel - String Quartet 
1904- Glazunov - Violin Concerto
1918- Holst - The Planets
1920- Stravinsky- Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1924- Respighi - Pines of Rome
1930- Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne
1937- Shostakovich - Symphony #5
1957- Shostakovich - Piano Concerto #2


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1906 - Mahler - Symphony No. 8


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

There are a few lists in the thread http://www.talkclassical.com/19863-piece-every-year.html that one can easily change to match your format.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Trout said:


> There are a few lists in the thread http://www.talkclassical.com/19863-piece-every-year.html that one can easily change to match your format.


That's a good resource, thanks.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

1788 - Mozart - Symphony No. 39
1788 - Mozart - Symphony No. 40
1804 - Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
1808 - Beethoven - Symphony No. 6
1822 - Schubert - Symphony No. 8
1824 - Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
1830 - Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
1877 - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
1888 - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
1888 - Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
1893 - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
1893 - Dvorak - Symphony No. 9
1894 - Mahler - Symphony No. 2
1895 - R. Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
1896 - R. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
1899 - R. Strauss - Ein Heldenleben
1901 - Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
1901 - Mahler - Symphony No. 5
1908 - Mahler - Symphony No. 9
1909 - Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
1915 - R. Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
1924 - Sibelius - Symphony No. 7


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1911-1915 - Ives - Concord Piano Sonata


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

1943 - Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1737 - Rebel, Les élémens 
1924 - Antheil, Ballet mécanique 
1968 - Stockhausen, Stimmung
1975 - Rzewski, Variations on The People United 
1976 - Reich, Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep em' coming! Also avoid date brackets (ie. 1908-1911). Give 1908 instead. Or the later date. Whichever. Precision in date is not really important here. And please format numerical pieces in the "No." format. Symphony No. 7 please, not Symphony 7, Symphony #7, and other claptrap (being picky, but it saves me a lot of work).

What we have so far:


*CENTURY**COMPOSER**YEAR**PIECE*1100-1199 Hildegard Von Bingen1180 Canticles of Ecstasy
 Leonin1180 Viderunt Omnes
 Perotin1198 Viderunt Omnes1300-1399 Landini1335 Cara Mie Donna
 Machaut1300 Douce Dame Jolie

1365 Mass of Notre Dame1400-1499 Dufay1430 Flos Florum1500-1599 Josquin De Prez1504 Miserere Mei Deus
 Ockeghem1550 Missa Prolationum
 Tallis1570 Spem in alium1700-1799 Mozart1788 Symphony No. 39


 Symphony No. 40
 Rebel1737 Les élémens1800-1899 Beethoven1804 Symphony No. 3

1808 Choral Fantasy


 Symphony No. 6

1813 Symphony No. 7

1824 Symphony No. 9
 Berlioz1830 Symphonie Fantastique
 Debussy1894 Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

1899 Trois Nocturnes
 Dvorak1893 Symphony No. 9
 Mahler1894 Symphony No. 2
 R. Strauss1895 Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

1896 Also Sprach Zarathustra

1899 Ein Heldenleben
 Rimsky-Korsakov1888 Scheherazade
 Saint-Saens1886 Symphony No. 3
 Schubert1822 Symphony No. 8
 Scriabin1898 Sonata No. 2


 Sonata No. 3
 Tchaikovsky1877 Symphony No. 4

1888 Symphony No. 5

1893 Symphony No. 6
Schubert1826 Symphony in C major "Great"1900-2000 Bloch1916 Shelomo
 Canteloube1930 Chants d'Auvergne
 Copland1943 Appalachian Spring
 Debussy1905 La Mer
 Fauré1900 Requiem
 Feldman1983 Crippled Symmetry
 Glazunov1904 Violin Concerto
 Hindemith1934 Mathis der Maler
 Holst1918 The Planets
 Ives1919 Concord Piano Sonata
 Mahler1901 Symphony No. 5

1906 Symphony No. 6


 Symphony No. 8

1908 Symphony No. 9

1909 Das Lied von der Erde
 Medtner1927 Piano Concerto No. 2
 Messiaen1991 Éclairs sur l'au-delà
 Pärt1977 Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
 R. Strauss1915 Eine Alpensinfonie
 Rachmaninov1915 Vespers
 Ravel1903 String Quartet

1931 Piano Concerto in G
 Respighi1924 Pines of Rome
 Scriabin1903 Sonata No. 4

1907 Sonata No. 5
 Shostakovich1937 Symphony No. 5

1957 Piano Concerto No. 2
 Sibelius1901 Symphony No. 2

1905 Violin Concerto

1924 Symphony No. 7
 Stravinsky1913 The Rite of Spring

1920 Symphonies of Wind Instruments
 Bartok1943 Concerto for Orchestra
 Antheil1924 Ballet mécanique
 Stockhausen1968 Stimmung
 Rzewski1975 Variations on The People United
 Reich1976 Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1955 Boulez, Le marteau sans maitre


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1604 Dowland: Lachrimae

1607 Monteverdi: Orfeo 

any time convenient for you between 1680 and 1706: Pachelbel's Toccata in E minor for organ

1787 Mozart: Don Giovanni

1886 Albeniz: Suite española - I would use a guitar arrangement to emphasize the diversity


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

science said:


> 1604 Dowland: Lachrimae
> 
> 1886 Albeniz: Suite española - I would use a guitar arrangement to emphasize the diversity


I will note that.

Can you keep YEAR - COMPOSER LAST NAME - TITLE format?

1886 - Albeniz - Suite española


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1604 - Dowland - Lachrimae

1607 - Monteverdi - Orfeo 

any time convenient for you between 1680 and 1706 - Pachelbel - Toccata in E minor for organ

1787 - Mozart - Don Giovanni

1886 - Albeniz - Suite española - I would use a guitar arrangement to emphasize the diversity


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mahler's Sixth was premiered in 1906, but finished in 1904.

Really? No Bach yet?

1722 - Bach - Well-tempered Clavier, Book 1
1727 - Bach - St. Matthew Passion
1750(?) - Bach - Art of Fugue


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

1925 - Integrales/Varese
1953-54 - Metastaseis/Xenakis
1955-56 - Gesange der Junglinge/Stockhausen
1968-69 - Sinfonia/Berio 
1975 - Partiels/Grisey
1981-84 - Repons/Boulez


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

dgee said:


> 1925 - Integrales/Varese
> 1953-54 - Metastaseis/Xenakis
> 1955-56 - Gesange der Junglinge/Stockhausen
> 1968-69 - Sinfonia/Berio
> ...


Thanks for list, although not even close to the correct format in which to supply a list. YEAR - COMPOSER LAST - TITLE

I added one of my faves who was missing. 


*DATE**COMPOSER**YEAR**PIECE*1100-1199Hildegard Von Bingen1180Canticles of EcstasyLeonin1180Viderunt OmnesPerotin1198Viderunt Omnes1300-1399Landini1335Cara Mie DonnaMachaut1300Douce Dame Jolie1365Mass of Notre Dame1400-1499Dufay1430Flos Florum1500-1599Josquin De Prez1504Miserere Mei DeusOckeghem1550Missa ProlationumTallis1570Spem in alium1600-1699Dowland1604LachrimaeMonteverdi1607L'OrfeoPachelbel1680Toccata in E minor for organ1700-1799J.S. Bach1722The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 11727St. Matthew Passion1750The Art of FugueMozart1787Don Giovanni1788Symphony No. 39Symphony No. 40Rebel1737Les élémens1800-1899Albeniz1886Suite españolaBeethoven1804Symphony No. 31808Choral FantasySymphony No. 61813Symphony No. 71824Symphony No. 9Berlioz1830Symphonie FantastiqueDebussy1894Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun1899Trois NocturnesDvorak1893Symphony No. 9Mahler1894Symphony No. 2R. Strauss1895Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche1896Also Sprach Zarathustra1899Ein HeldenlebenRimsky-Korsakov1888ScheherazadeSaint-Saens1886Symphony No. 3Schubert1822Symphony No. 81826Symphony in C major "Great"Scriabin1898Sonata No. 2Sonata No. 3Tchaikovsky1877Symphony No. 41888Symphony No. 51893Symphony No. 6Wagner1841Der fliegende Holländer1845Tannhäuser1846Lohengrin1854Das Rheingold1856Die Walküre1859Tristan und Isolde1867Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg1871Siegfried1874Götterdämmerung1882Parsifal1900-2000Antheil1924Ballet mécaniqueBartok1943Concerto for OrchestraBerio1968SinfoniaBloch1916ShelomoBoulez1955Le marteau sans maitre1981ReponsCanteloube1930Chants d'AuvergneCopland1943Appalachian SpringDebussy1905La MerFauré1900RequiemFeldman1983Crippled SymmetryGlazunov1904Violin ConcertoGrisey1975PartielsHindemith1934Mathis der MalerHolst1918The PlanetsIves1919Concord Piano SonataMahler1901Symphony No. 51906Symphony No. 6Symphony No. 81908Symphony No. 91909Das Lied von der ErdeMedtner1927Piano Concerto No. 2Messiaen1991Éclairs sur l'au-delàPärt1977Cantus in memoriam Benjamin BrittenR. Strauss1915Eine AlpensinfonieRachmaninov1915VespersRavel1903String Quartet1931Piano Concerto in GReich1976Music for 18 MusiciansRespighi1924Pines of RomeRzewski1975Variations on The People UnitedScriabin1903Sonata No. 41907Sonata No. 5Shostakovich1937Symphony No. 51957Piano Concerto No. 2Sibelius1901Symphony No. 21905Violin Concerto1924Symphony No. 7Stockhausen1955Gesange der Junglinge1968StimmungStravinsky1913The Rite of Spring1920Symphonies of Wind InstrumentsVarese1925IntegralesXenakis1953Metastaseis


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Couchie said:


> I added one of my faves who was missing.


Eh? I don't see Meyerbeer anywhere on that list...

Thanks for adding the Bach, but you still didn't correct the date on Mahler. As impressive as it would have been for him to write three 70-minute long symphonies in one year...


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Your list thus far is biased toward larger symphonic works. Few solo or chamber works -- so I added a number in those categories. Josquin Desprez' "Miserere mei Deo" dates from the 1490s as best my research indicates. Since others had not posted opus numbers consistently (or numbering unique to individual composers such as the Bach "BWV"), I deleted them from my list (except for the Brahms to distinguish it from other _Klavierstucke_ from the period). If you need the other numbers, say so.

1513 - Brumel - Missa "Et ecce terrae motus"
1593 - Byrd - Mass for Five Voices
1610 - Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine
1636 - Schütz - Musicalische Exequien
1708 - Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor
1714 - Vivaldi - Concertos for Violin ("La Stravaganza") op 4
1717 - Handel - Water Music
1721 - Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
1723 - Bach - Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor
1733 - Telemann - Tafelmusik
1742 - Bach - Goldberg Variations
1781 - Haydn - String Quartet in C major ("Bird")
1785 - Mozart - String Quartet no. 19 in C major ("Dissonance")
1786 - Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 23 in A major
1795 - Haydn - Symphony no. 104 in D ("London")
1809 - Beethoven - String Quartet no. 10 in E flat major ("Harp")
1820 - Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 30 in E major
1824 - Schubert - String Quartet no. 14 ("Death and the Maiden")
1826 - Beethoven - String Quartet no. 14 in C-sharp minor
1828 - Schubert - Piano Sonata no. 21 in B flat major
1838 - Schumann - Kreisleriana
1839 - Chopin - 24 Préludes
1853 - Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
1864 - Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor
1881 - Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2 in B flat
1885 - Brahms - Symphony no. 4 in E minor
1892 - Brahms - Klavierstücke op 119
1906 - Albéniz - Iberia
1913 - Prokofiev - Piano Concerto no. 2 in G minor
1914 - Ravel - Piano Trio in A minor
1915 - Debussy - Sonate pour flûte, alto et harpe
1918 - Stravinsky - L'histoire du soldat 
1924 - Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
1926 - Berg - Lyric Suite
1926 - Janáček - Sinfonietta
1928 - Bartók - String Quartet no. 4
1928 - Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
1935 - Berg - Violin Concerto
1936 - Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
1938 - Martinů - Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani
1939 - Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
1940 - Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps
1948 - Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
1953 - Shostakovich - Symphony no. 10
1957 - Stravinsky - Agon
1960 - Shostakovich - String Quartet no. 8 in C minor
1961 - Ligeti - Atmospheres
1962 - Barber - Piano Concerto
1975 - Nørgård - Symphony no. 3
1976 - Pärt - Tabula Rasa
1977 - Takemitsu - A flock descends into the pentagonal garden
1983 - Lutosławski - Symphony no. 3
1985 - Adams - Harmonielehre
1985 - Ligeti - Études pour piano
1985 - Dutilleux - L'Arbre des songes (Violin Concerto)
1990 - Takemitsu - From me flows what you call time
1994 - Rautavaara - Symphony no. 7 ("Angel of Light")
2000 - Golijov - La pasión según san Marcos
2001 - Chin - Violin Concerto
2003 - Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur
2003 - Daugherty - Fire and Blood


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

For a recent masterpiece, throw L'Amour De Loin in there for me, will ya?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Opera masterpieces of the beginning of the 20c

1902 - Debussy - Pelléas et Mèlisande

1905 - R.Strauss - Salome

1922 - Berg - Wozzeck

1932 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1976 - Gorecki - Symphony 3


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1948 - Schuman - Symphony No.6


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1794 - Haydn - Symphony No. 102


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1796-1798 - Haydn - The Creation


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1790-1791 - Mozart - Piano Concerto No.27


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1787 - Mozart - String Quintet in G minor


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

1736 - Pergolesi - Stabat Mater


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

1784 - Mozart - _Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major_

1882 - Tchaikovsky - _Piano Trio in A minor_

1914 - Sibelius - _The Bard_

1926 - Rachmaninov - _Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor_

2002 - Glass - _Harpsichord Concerto_


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Surely,

1720 - Bach - Partitas and Sonatas for Violin

1721 - Bach - Brandenburg concertos

1722 - Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier

1731 - Bach - Clavier Ubung I (6 Keyboard partitas)

The early 1720s was clearly a legendary little period in music history.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1937 - Moeran - Symphony in G minor
1942 - Moeran - Violin concerto
1945 - Moeran - Cello concerto


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

1724 - Handel - Giulio Cesare


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1936 - Webern - Variations for Piano


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is my attempt at filling up some of the gaps. All of these works I enjoy very much, though I left out some more idiosyncratic choices and kept some works of composers hitherto unrepresented that I may not have otherwise (which also may not be their "best" works, my Elgar and Nielsen choices, for example). Someone else will have to help with opera and solo works, though, since I am not familiar with too many of either.

1497 - Josquin - Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
1497 - Ockeghem - Deo Gratias
1520 - Josquin - Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
1555 - Mouton - Nesciens mater virgo virum
1560 - Tallis - If Ye Love Me
1690 - Buxtehude - Jubilate Domino
1700 - Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1723 - Bach - Cello Suites
1724 - Bach - St. John Passion
1733 - Bach - Magnificat in D
1740 - Telemann - Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV53:E1
1749 - Bach - Mass in B minor
1782 - Mozart - Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
1782 - Mozart - Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
1788 - Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
1791 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
1795 - Haydn - Symphony No. 103 "Drumroll"
1806 - Beethoven - Symphony No. 4
1817 - Schubert - An die Musik
1818 - Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
1818 - Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
1825 - Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
1827 - Schubert - Notturno for Piano Trio
1827 - Schubert - Winterreise
1828 - Schubert - String Quintet
1830 - Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture "Fingal's Cave"
1836 - Schumann - Fantasie in C
1840 - Schumann - Dichterliebe
1840 - Schumann - Frauenliebe und -leben
1842 - Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
1856 - Brahms - Geistliches Lied
1867 - Borodin - Symphony No. 1
1868 - Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem
1869 - Wagner - Siegfried Idyll
1874 - Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
1874 - Verdi - Requiem
1878 - Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
1885 - Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
1886 - Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
1887 - Bruch - Symphony No. 3
1891 - Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
1892 - Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
1893 - Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American"
1894 - Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
1896 - Magnard - Symphony No. 3
1896 - Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
1901 - Mahler - Symphony No. 4
1904 - Elgar - In the South (Alassio)
1904 - Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
1908 - Ives - The Unanswered Question
1909 - Schoenberg - Das Buch der hängenden Gärten
1910 - Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
1912 - Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
1920 - Bloch - Violin Sonata No. 1
1921 - Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
1921 - Varèse - Amériques
1922 - Nielsen - Wind Quintet
1923 - Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony
1924 - Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
1924 - Ives - Symphony No. 4
1925 - Berg - Chamber Concerto
1925 - Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2
1926 - Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
1928 - Finzi - Romance for String Orchestra
1928 - Gershwin - An American in Paris
1928 - Webern - Symphony
1930 - Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
1931 - Ruggles - Sun-Treader
1936 - Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4
1937 - Schmidt - Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln
1938 - Vaughan Williams - Serenade to Music
1939 - Martinů - Cello Sonata No. 1
1939 - Poulenc - Sextet for Piano and Winds
1939 - Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1943 - Finzi - Five Bagatelles
1944 - Messiaen - Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1946 - Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
1948 - Messiaen - Turangalîla-Symphonie
1948 - Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
1949 - Myaskovsky - Cello Sonata No. 2
1953 - Ligeti - Musica Ricercata
1955 - Finzi - Cello Concerto
1964 - Shostakovich - The Execution of Stepan Razin
1967 - Ligeti - Lontano
1967 - Penderecki - Cello Concerto No. 1
1968 - Pettersson - Symphony No. 7
1970 - Glass - Music with Changing Parts
1971 - Feldman - Rothko Chapel
1972 - Lachenmann - Gran Torso
1972 - Nono - Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1977 - Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
1977 - Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
1977 - Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1
1977 - Xenakis - Kottos
1979 - Crumb - Apparition
1981 - Schnittke - String Quartet No. 2
1982 - Adams - Grand Pianola Music
1982 - Gubaidulina - Sieben Worte
1982 - Ligeti - Horn Trio
1987 - Schnittke - Peer Gynt
1988 - Reich - Different Trains
1988 - Schnittke - Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)
1993 - Nyman - MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1994 - Kurtág - Stele
1994 - Lauridsen - O Magnum Mysterium
1998 - Boulez - Sur Incises
2007 - Furrer - Piano Concerto
2009 - Dusapin - Seven Solos for Orchestra
2010 - Haas - limited approximations


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks! I already have a list of the standard top 400 or so operas from a precious project of mine that I can easily load in to fill in the operatic gaps.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Thanks! I already have a list of the standard top 400 or so operas from a precious project of mine that I can easily load in to fill in the operatic gaps.


You mean there are more than 13 top operas?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1909 - Berg - Piano Sonata


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1935 - Berg - Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1913-1921 - Prokofiev - Piano Concerto Number Three


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1935 - Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet Ballet


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1877-1878 - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Some important Mozart milestones w/ marked youtube clips:

1777- Mozart- Piano Concerto No.9 "Jeunehomme"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=84MnBEboYrA#t=170

1780-1781- Mozart- Idomeneo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a0_ElTS3be0#t=142

1784- Mozart- Piano Concert No.14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jr590U5kZi8#t=1121

1786- Mozart- Symphony No.38 "Prague"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IulPPkoU03k#t=281


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't checked what you've got, but some more suggestions - 

1450s - Dufay - Missa Se lay face ay pale 
late 1400s - Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus
1676 - Biber - Rosary Sonatas 
1714 - Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi 
1721 - Zelenka - Trio Sonatas 
1739 - Handel - Concerti Grossi 
1801 - Boieldieu - Harp Concerto 
1924 - Ives - Symphony #4 
1941 - Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
1964 - Babbitt - Philomel 
1966 - Partch - Delusion of the Fury 
1971 - Crumb - Black Angels 
1977 - Part - Tabula Rasa 
1982 - Feldman - Three Voices for Joan La Barbara 
1993 - Hyla - Howl


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

DATECOMPOSERYEARPIECE1100-1199Hildegard Von Bingen1180Canticles of Ecstasy Leonin1180Viderunt Omnes Perotin1198Viderunt Omnes1300-1399Landini1335Cara Mie Donna Machaut1300Douce Dame Jolie  1365Mass of Notre Dame1400-1499Brumel1480Missa Et ecce terrae motus Dufay1430Flos Florum  1450Missa Se lay face ay pale Josquin1497Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) Ockeghem1497Deo Gratias1500-1599Brumel1513Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" Byrd1593Mass for Five Voices Josquin1504Miserere Mei Deus  1520Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi Mouton1555Nesciens mater virgo virum Ockeghem1550Missa Prolationum Tallis1560If Ye Love Me  1570Spem in alium1600-1699Biber1676Rosary Sonatas Buxtehude1690Jubilate Domino Dowland1604Lachrimae Monteverdi1607L'Orfeo  1610Vespro della Beata Vergine Pachelbel1680Toccata in E minor for organ Schütz1636Musicalische Exequien1700-1799Bach1708Toccata and Fugue in D minor  1720Partitas and Sonatas for Violin  1721Brandenburg Concertos  1722The Well Tempered Clavier  1723Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor   Cello Suites  1724St. John Passion  1727St. Matthew Passion  1731Clavier Ubung I (6 Keyboard partitas)  1733Magnificat in D  1742Goldberg Variations  1749Mass in B minor  1750The Art of Fugue Caldara1700Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo Corelli171412 Concerti Grossi Handel1717Water Music  1724Giulio Cesare  1739Concerti Grossi Haydn1781String Quartet in C major "Bird"  1794Symphony No. 102  1795Symphony No. 103 "Drumroll"   Symphony No. 104 "London"  1798The Creation Mozart1777Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"  1781Idomeneo  1782Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"   Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"  1784Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major   Piano Concert No. 14  1785String Quartet No. 19 in C major "Dissonance"  1786Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major   Symphony No. 38 "Prague"  1787Don Giovanni   String Quintet in G minor  1788Symphony No. 39   Symphony No. 40   Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"  1791Die Zauberflöte   Piano Concerto No. 27 Pergolesi1736Stabat Mater Rebel1737Les élémens Telemann1733Tafelmusik  1740Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV53:E1 Vivaldi1714Concertos for Violin "La Stravaganza" Zelenka1721Trio Sonatas


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1800-1899Albéniz1886Suite española Beethoven1804Symphony No. 3  1806Symphony No. 4  1808Choral Fantasy   Symphony No. 6  1809String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major "Harp"  1813Symphony No. 7  1818Symphony No. 5   Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"  1820Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major  1824Symphony No. 9  1825Grosse Fuge  1826String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Berlioz1830Symphonie Fantastique Boieldieu1801Harp Concerto Borodin1867Symphony No. 1 Brahms1856Geistliches Lied  1864Piano Quintet in F minor  1868Ein deutsches Requiem  1881Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat  1885Symphony No. 4  1891Clarinet Quintet  1892Klavierstücke op 119 Bruch1887Symphony No. 3 Bruckner1885Symphony No. 8  1894Symphony No. 9 Chopin183924 Préludes Debussy1894Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun  1899Trois Nocturnes Dvořák1893Symphony No. 9   String Quartet No. 12 "American" Liszt1853Piano Sonata in B minor Magnard1896Symphony No. 3 Mahler1886Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen  1894Symphony No. 2  1896Symphony No. 1 "Titan" Mendelssohn1830Hebrides Overture "Fingal's Cave"  1842Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" Mussorgsky1874Pictures at an Exhibition R. Strauss1895Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche  1896Also Sprach Zarathustra  1899Ein Heldenleben Rimsky-Korsakov1888Scheherazade Saint-Saens1886Symphony No. 3 Schubert1817An die Musik  1822Symphony No. 8  1824String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"  1826Symphony in C major "Great"  1827Notturno for Piano Trio   Winterreise  1828Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major   String Quintet Schumann1836Fantasie in C  1838Kreisleriana  1840Dichterliebe   Frauenliebe und -liebe Scriabin1898Sonata No. 2   Sonata No. 3 Tchaikovsky1877Symphony No. 4  1878Violin Concerto  1882Piano Trio in A minor  1888Symphony No. 5  1892The Nutcracker  1893Symphony No. 6 Verdi1874Requiem Wagner1841Der fliegende Holländer  1845Tannhäuser  1846Lohengrin  1854Das Rheingold  1856Die Walküre  1859Tristan und Isolde  1867Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg  1869Siegfried Idyll  1871Siegfried  1874Götterdämmerung  1882Parsifal


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

One last Mozart piece, then I'll add what I think are the best parts(what will hook the newbies) to some pieces already listed:

1782- Mozart- Die Entführung aus dem Serail





This way people will know where the theme song to "Where on Earth is Carmen Sandiego" came from.

1749 - Bach - Mass in B minor: 




1830 - Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture "Fingal's Cave": http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a3MiETaBSnc#t=126

1878 - Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ok0IJhFGDpk#t=380


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1900-1999Adams1982Grand Pianola Music  1985Harmonielehre Albéniz1906Iberia Antheil1924Ballet mécanique Babbitt1964Philomel Barber1962Piano Concerto Bartók1926Piano Concerto No. 1  1928String Quartet No. 4  1936Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta  1943Concerto for Orchestra Berg1909Piano Sonata  1922Wozzeck  1925Chamber Concerto  1926Lyric Suite  1935Violin Concerto Berio 1968Sinfonia Bloch1916Shelomo  1920Violin Sonata No. 1 Boulez1955Le marteau sans maitre  1981Repons  1998Sur Incises Canteloube1930Chants d'Auvergne Copland1943Appalachian Spring Corigliano1977Clarinet Concerto Crumb1971Black Angels  1979Apparition Debussy1902Pelléas et Mèlisande  1905La Mer  1915Sonate pour flûte, alto et harpe Dutilleux1985L'Arbre des songes (Violin Concerto) Elgar1904In the South (Alassio) Fauré1900Requiem Feldman1971Rothko Chapel  1982Three Voices for Joan La Barbara  1983Crippled Symmetry Finzi1928Romance for String Orchestra  1943Five Bagatelles  1955Cello Concerto Gershwin1924Rhapsody in Blue  1928An American in Paris Glass1970Music with Changing Parts Glazunov1904Violin Concerto Gorecki1976Symphony No. 3 Grisey1975Partiels Gubaidulina1982Sieben Worte Hindemith1934Mathis der Maler Holst1918The Planets Honegger1946Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique" Hyla1993Howl Ives1908The Unanswered Question  1919Concord Piano Sonata  1924Symphony No. 4 Janáček1926Sinfonietta Kurtág1994Stele Lachenmann1972Gran Torso Lauridsen1994O Magnum Mysterium Ligeti1953Musica Ricercata  1961Atmospheres  1967Lontano  1977Le Grand Macabre  1982Horn Trio  1985Études pour piano Lutosławski1983Symphony No. 3 Mahler1901Symphony No. 4   Symphony No. 5  1904Symphony No. 6   Kindertotenlieder  1906Symphony No. 8  1908Symphony No. 9  1909Das Lied von der Erde Martinů1938Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani  1939Cello Sonata No. 1 Medtner1927Piano Concerto No. 2 Messiaen1940Quatuor pour la fin du temps  1941Quartet for the End of Time  1944Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine  1948Turangalîla-Symphonie  1991Éclairs sur l'au-delà Moeran1937Symphony in G minor  1942Violin Concerto  1945Cello Concerto Myaskovsky1949Cello Sonata No. 2 Nielsen1922Wind Quintet Nono1972Como una ola de fuerza y luz Nørgård1975Symphony No. 3 Nyman1993MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Pärt1977Tabula Rasa1977Cantus in memoriam Benjamin BrittenPartch1966Delusion of the FuryPenderecki1967Cello Concerto No. 1Pettersson1968Symphony No. 7Poulenc1939Sextet for Piano and WindsProkofiev1913Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor1921Piano Concerto No. 31925Symphony No. 21935Romeo and Juliet BalletR. Strauss1905Salome1915Eine AlpensinfonieRachmaninoff1915Vespers1926Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minorRautavaara1994Symphony No. 7 "Angel of Light"Ravel1903String Quartet1914Piano Trio in A minor1930Piano Concerto for the Left Hand1931Piano Concerto in GReich1976Music for 18 Musicians1988Different TrainsRespighi1924Pines of RomeRodrigo1939Concierto de AranjuezRuggles1931Sun-TreaderRzewski1975Variations on The People UnitedSchmidt1937Das Buch mit sieben SiegelnSchnittke1977Concerto Grosso No. 11981String Quartet No. 21987Peer Gynt1988Symphony No. 5Schoenberg1909Das Buch der hängenden Gärten1912Pierrot Lunaire1928Variations for Orchestra1932Moses und AronSchuman1948Symphony No. 6Scriabin1903Sonata No. 41907Sonata No. 5Shostakovich1936Symphony No. 41937Symphony No. 51948Violin Concerto No. 11953Symphony No. 101957Piano Concerto No. 21960String Quartet No. 8 in C minor1964The Execution of Stepan RazinSibelius1901Symphony No. 21905Violin Concerto1914The Bard1924Symphony No. 7Stockhausen1955Gesange der Junglinge1968StimmungStravinsky1913The Rite of Spring1918L'histoire du soldat1920Symphonies of Wind Instruments1948Symphony of Psalms1957AgonTakemitsu1977A flock descends into the pentagonal garden1990From me flows what you call timeVarèse1921Amériques1925IntegralesVaughan Williams1910Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis1938Serenade to Music1939Five Variants of Dives and LazarusWebern1928Symphony1936Variations for PianoXenakis1953Metastaseis1977KottosZemlinsky1923Lyric Symphony2000-2100Adams2003The Dharma at Big SurChin2001Violin ConcertoDaugherty2003Fire and BloodDusapin2009Seven Solos for OrchestraFurrer2007Piano ConcertoGlass2002Harpsichord ConcertoGolijov2000La pasión según san MarcosHaas2010limited approximationsSaariaho2000L'amour de loin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

So far, 310 pieces by 134 composers. I think we're OK on 20th century composers. We need to flesh out 1600's, 1700's, and earlier.


*CENTURY**COUNT*

1100-119931300-139931400-149951500-159981600-169971700-1799451800-1899761900-19991542000-21009


*COMPOSER**COUNT*Adams3Albéniz2Antheil1Babbitt1Bach13Barber1Bartók4Beethoven12Berg5Berio1Berlioz1Biber1Bloch2Boieldieu1Borodin1Boulez3Brahms7Bruch1Bruckner2Brumel2Buxtehude1Byrd1Caldara1Canteloube1Chin1Chopin1Copland1Corelli1Corigliano1Crumb2Daugherty1Debussy5Dowland1Dufay2Dusapin1Dutilleux1Dvořák2Elgar1Fauré1Feldman3Finzi3Furrer1Gershwin2Glass2Glazunov1Golijov1Gorecki1Grisey1Gubaidulina1Haas1Handel3Haydn5Hildegard Von Bingen1Hindemith1Holst1Honegger1Hyla1Ives3Janáček1Josquin3Kurtág1Lachenmann1Landini1Lauridsen1Leonin1Ligeti6Liszt1Lutosławski1Machaut2Magnard1Mahler10Martinů2Medtner1Mendelssohn2Messiaen5Moeran3Monteverdi2Mouton1Mozart16Mussorgsky1Myaskovsky1Nielsen1Nono1Nørgård1Nyman1Ockeghem2Pachelbel1Part1Pärt2Partch1Penderecki1Pergolesi1Perotin1Pettersson1Poulenc1Prokofiev4R. Strauss5Rachmaninoff2Rautavaara1Ravel4Rebel1Reich2Respighi1Rimsky-Korsakov1Rodrigo1Ruggles1Rzewski1Saariaho1Saint-Saens1Schmidt1Schnittke4Schoenberg4Schubert8Schuman1Schumann4Schütz1Scriabin4Shostakovich7Sibelius4Stockhausen2Stravinsky5Takemitsu2Tallis2Tchaikovsky6Telemann2Varèse2Vaughan Williams3Verdi1Vivaldi1Wagner11Webern2Xenakis2Zelenka1Zemlinsky1


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A few more early works:

1567 - Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
1579 - Lassus - Tristis est anima mea
1594 - Gesualdo - Madrigals
1605 - Victoria - Requiem Mass


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Just a heads up -- the date (1896) is incorrect for Mahler's 1st. It should be 1888, I believe.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

1567 - Tallis - _Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
1688 - Purcell - _Dido and Aeneas_
1740 - Arne - _Rule, Britannia!_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1888 - Franck - Symphony in D minor


----------

